# Armadillos in the North Georgia Mountains??????????



## stealhunt (Sep 7, 2013)

I knew it was only a matter of time. I first seen the nasty armadillo at the Redlands WMA about 6 or 7 years ago. After that, I knew it was only a matter of time before they would be up in the mountains. I travel to NW Arkansas and they have been there for some time so it's not a matter of climate, just a migration issue.
    Today, I was coming home from a scouting trip on the Chattahoochee WMA. About a mile south of Cleveland Ga., on Hwy. 129, I saw him. I actually turned around and went back to confirm it. Yep, it was a roadkill armadillo.
    Anybody else from North Georgia seen one?


----------



## Phat Matt (Sep 7, 2013)

Yep, got the little tanks on my land way north GA. Dade county


----------



## JDBrown (Sep 7, 2013)

They are everywhere over here in Polk/Paulding/Bartow areas I hunt


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 7, 2013)

Ive not saw a live one but saw a dead on hwy 20 in Forsyth co.


----------



## Wang Dang (Sep 7, 2013)

*Armadillos*

This summer I saw a dead one about 60 miles northeast of Chattanooga on I-24.


----------



## Wang Dang (Sep 7, 2013)

That would be Northwest!


----------



## CBASS (Sep 7, 2013)

Cousin shot one 2 springs ago while turkey hunting on pigeon mtn & I see em everywhere ran over in walker county


----------



## mountainraider68 (Sep 7, 2013)

Seen one on the highway dead, bout a month ago in Habersham county. That's the 6th one I've heard of hit up here! There invading!!!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 7, 2013)

Yep, I've seen a couple road kills this summer but never seen a live one.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Sep 7, 2013)

Saw one near Carnesville back in the spring.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 8, 2013)

there was one hit on 515 in pickens last year


----------



## mtstephens18 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have seen two. one in the middle of rocky face, and the other on my hunting club in floyd county. I was climbing down out of my stand after a hunt, heard it coming over the hilll... it sounded like a cow walking through the leaves.. I shined my light trying to figure out what was coming at me, and couldnt see anything.  I finally saw it when it got to about 20 yards


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 8, 2013)

Habersham roadkill.


----------



## superman1275 (Sep 8, 2013)

All over in chattooga co and walker co


----------



## mtstephens18 (Sep 9, 2013)

I seen another one road kill today in rocky face


----------



## andlan17 (Sep 10, 2013)

saw one on lookout mtn. opening weekend last season in chattooga county


----------



## oatmeal1 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have seen three roadkill armadillos in the past month in Franklin and Banks County.


----------



## HuntFan (Sep 11, 2013)

Ive seen two different roadkills in Whitfield Co


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 13, 2013)

Saw one run over 2 years ago in Clarkesville.  I'm like you, I had to turn around and double check.


----------



## steve woodall (Sep 17, 2013)

There was one feeding flys one the side of Mclain mtn rd in Marble Hill this past spring.


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 19, 2013)

dead one in the middle of Hwy 17 in Toccoa...they're here!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 19, 2013)

I remember back in the mid-late 90s hunting down in Heard County GA and someone mentioning they saw an armadillo.  We all said huh?  Way up here blah blah blah.  I got a trailcam pic that year and of course the rest is history.  (funny how that elusive black panther still hasnt shown up)

I just read an article in a local newspaper up here that said that folks are starting to see them.  Yep they are moving on up.


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 19, 2013)

mtstephens18 said:


> I have seen two. one in the middle of rocky face, and the other on my hunting club in floyd county. I was climbing down out of my stand after a hunt, heard it coming over the hilll... it sounded like a cow walking through the leaves.. I shined my light trying to figure out what was coming at me, and couldnt see anything.  I finally saw it when it got to about 20 yards



Yep, it took me a couple of times of them walking behind me to learn to tell the difference between them and a deer browsing.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 25, 2013)

Took me once to have one walking behind me to scare the bejesus out of me.  Scary when you hear something in the woods at night behind you and you don't see eyes or the animal.  About an hour before it sounded like a bear dragging a dead body through the woods just over the hill.  Guessing that was it.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 28, 2013)

Well, I'll join the fray.....Thursday I saw one in the middle of 27 before the bridge just past Synthetic......


----------



## scountryman (Sep 29, 2013)

Seen about 10 dead ones throughout the summer, from Lafayette to Chickamauga.Haven't seen alive one yet.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 1, 2013)

Is that good or bad...................................LOL  If I see a live one it will soon be dead......


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 1, 2013)

There have been several confirmed in the western NC mountains the last year or two.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Oct 10, 2013)

just got back from helping a friend look for a doe he shot this evening, while tracking, heard something coming towards me.... armadillo walked within five feet of me.... walker/chattooga line


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 10, 2013)

Not the mountains, but Athens, GA has them for sure.  I see 'em dead on the road all the time.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 10, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> There have been several confirmed in the western NC mountains the last year or two.


Hillbilly, we saw one ran over in the Nantahala gorge about 5 years ago, it was in the road at the intersection by the power house, we just figured someone either turned it loose, or just threw a dead one out there for laughs.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Nov 13, 2013)

Saw one cross the road successfully in fairmount


----------



## Father Time (Nov 18, 2013)

Blairsville Ga. Seen me one,look like the chicken made it an he didn't . First fire ants now these leprosy toten varmints!


----------

